# new to showing



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi i joined this forum for advice and feel not had much help. on reading other things on this site feel people have had lots of response if you have a pedigree cat. whats wrong with non peds. my baby is beautiful and deserves to be shown as much as peds. i am going it alone tomoz at the show as no non peds have answered i might not even take her if she the only one entered wouldnt be right. soz if i sound disruntled but are all these shows about peds. me new to this. have i done wrong


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi sorry you feel you have not had much response about showing your cat, but i show dogs, a bit different. Hope you have fun, and enjoy yourself.:smile:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you feel this way - I'm sure people have only been trying to help but sometimes threads do fall off the rails and swept into new territory - I don't know much about showing - but want to - but have to admit I have a pedigree too and a moggy but I don't want to show him and my pedigree isn't show quality. However, my 'mentor' shows pedigree and moggies and loves it in both respects her moggy (a cross) wins lots of things. 

Maybe no-one on this forum shows non-pedigrees and that is why you haven't got the repsonse you want. Go to the show,give it a go, whether you win or not is irrelevant, it's meant to be fun. If you only went if you would win only 1 person would turn up! If you are worried about the number of entries ring the show manager and ask and at the same time ask if someone will help you as it is your first show.

Good luck - let us know how it goes.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi thanks for replying. will give ita go.i know its fun and will try to enjoy it just feel non peds put down a bit. will let you know how i get on thks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hi, i tried to help you. i have non peds but i don't show them. i told you i will be in the siamese section next to the non peds if you need help. what more can i do or say  fire away and ask me some questions. i'll try to answer the best i can.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> Hi sorry you feel you have not had much response about showing your cat, but i show dogs, a bit different. Hope you have fun, and enjoy yourself.:smile:


hi thks will try to


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i thought this http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/30709-cat-shows.html was helpful


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Sophie, im sorry you feel like this , but it really insn't the case , well as far as im concerned it isn't i do show ped cats but at every show ive been too and theres been a few now i alway go and look at the non-ped section i do like to see them shown and they should be shown, i hope this doesnt put you off showing you're cat and i wish you all the very best for the show, if you need any advice and i can help you then please don't hesitate to ask me best wishes CHRIS


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sophie 1 said:


> hi thanks for replying. will give ita go.i know its fun and will try to enjoy it just feel non peds put down a bit. will let you know how i get on thks


there are often lots of non peds at shows and are as much the same as peds.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sophie

I probably won't be getting to the show until around 8.15 a.m. tomorrow but if you get to the show after that as you get to vetting in give me a call (will PM you my mobile shortly) and I will come out and help you through vetting in and help get you and your baby settled in if this is of any use.

Kaz
a.ka. ChinaBlue


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

raggs said:


> hi Sophie, im sorry you feel like this , but it really insn't the case , well as far as im concerned it isn't i do show ped cats but at every show ive been too and theres been a few now i alway go and look at the non-ped section i do like to see them shown and they should be shown, i hope this doesnt put you off showing you're cat and i wish you all the very best for the show, if you need any advice and i can help you then please don't hesitate to ask me best wishes CHRIS


hi thanks for the show dates a great help thanks again


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

sophie 1 said:


> hi thanks for replying. will give ita go.i know its fun and will try to enjoy it just feel non peds put down a bit. will let you know how i get on thks


soz if i have confused you. my first showand me worrying daft i know. thks for your help. i have everything ready thought how me going tokeep her indoors i dont know. i will try and enjoy the day thks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what colour is she? is she a kitten? i will look out for her tomorrow.


----------

